# The Covenant Theology of Samuel Petto (New Book from RHB)



## Brenden Link (Dec 16, 2011)

Reformed Heritage Books has just come out with Rev. Michael Brown's new book _Christ AND THE CONDITION: THE COVENANT THEOLOGY OF SAMUEL PETTO (1624–1711)_ 

View attachment 2518

This is for all of you students of the Puritans and the historical development of covenant theology (especially the relationship of the Mosaic covenant to the covenant of grace). 

You can find and purchase the book at RHB here.

__________________________________________________

Brenden Link
Licensed Intern 
Christ United Reformed Church
Santee California


----------

